# How to add photos from another folder to an existing collection?



## Tom75 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have created a collection for a special project and when I created it I already included some images meaning the collection contains already some pictures. However now I would like to add some pictures from a different folder or from a different collection to this special project collection. Basically I would like to add new virtual copies but I cant find out how it works to add images from different places to one collection.

Thanks in advance for the help, I guess it is very simple and I am just missing something.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## erro (Aug 28, 2012)

Just select the photos you want and drag them to the collection, and they will be added. Or create virtual copies, drag them, and they will be added.


----------



## Tom75 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your answer Robert.

I also thought it is possible to just drag them over but it is not.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tom75 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, thanks it was just stupid. The panoramas were so wide that the height was very low so I just grabbed the tile and not the pic somehow but now it worked.

Thanks and regards,
Tom


----------

